# Permanent Residence for my girlfriend



## TobyTrickster (Mar 6, 2014)

Good Day 

I want to know if there is a way to get my girlfriend to live in South Africa permanent till we get married or should i try get a work Visa whats the step to follow please help i,m clueless about this stuff, she is in Poland


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

TobyTrickster said:


> Good Day
> 
> I want to know if there is a way to get my girlfriend to live in South Africa permanent till we get married or should i try get a work Visa whats the step to follow please help i,m clueless about this stuff, she is in Poland


Is your girlfriend in Poland and you life in South Africa? 

Is so I think your best bet would be to get married if you both want to live in South Africa. 

Going to the work visa way would 1. Take a while. 2. Could not allow her to come to South Africa.


----------



## TobyTrickster (Mar 6, 2014)

thank you for the reply and yes she lives in Poland and i live in South Africa so marrying would be the best you say thank you for the advice


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The facts here seem to be (very unclear messaging):

1. A South African has a girlfriend, who lives in Poland.
2. He lives in South Africa (i.e. no cohabitation).

Therefore, if he wishes her to join him for a long period of time in South Africa, the only option is a (Relative's) Spousal Visa for which you must be married. Even if you have been in your relationship for 5 years and even if you are calling each other your Life Partner, since you cannot prove cohabitation, you cannot use the (Relative's) Life Partner option.

Good luck at the wedding!


----------

